# Intake Breather Hose?



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

so i bought a intake for my goat and there is no place for the "hose" to hook/plug into. anybody no what its for? shop mech said he'll get me a breather filter for it and all will be fine. but im not so sure. heres some pics of the "hose" im referring to.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You bought a LS1 intake for a LS2. The hose is supposed to connect after the MAF and before the TB to provide metered and filtered air for the crankcase. From the looks of it you may be able to squeeze it in on your coupler. This is how it's done on the SS intake. It's a 3/8" nylon hose barb with one end sawed off and stuck in thru a small hole in the coupler from the inside. You may need to use a 3/8" rubber gas hose in place of that more solid one. Get that at any auto parts store.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

so how would i go about making it work? just buying a 3/8" hose and making a small hole in that piece of rubber? and then just pop that 3/8" hose in the hole?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

is there anything wrong with just adding a filter. Once svede said metering and mention the MAF i started getting nervous. My theory for using a filter on the breather is because I thought it was an interruption of air flow to the throttlebody----danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SleeperGoat said:


> so how would i go about making it work? just buying a 3/8" hose and making a small hole in that piece of rubber? and then just pop that 3/8" hose in the hole?


Yup, buy about 12" of 3/8" gas tubing at any auto parts store and a 3/8" nylon barb-to-barb hose mender (from a hardware or home improvement store). Cut one barb off, put a small hole in the coupler and poke the barb thru from the inside. The center portion that's left will keep it from pushing through. Push the 3/8" hose on and connect the other end to where your old harder line ran to under the decorative fuel rail cover. 



danfigg said:


> is there anything wrong with just adding a filter. Once svede said metering and mention the MAF i started getting nervous. My theory for using a filter on the breather is because I thought it was an interruption of air flow to the throttlebody----danfigg


You can add a filter. The 2 issues I'd consider tho is 1. It's cheaper and cleaner to do what I listed above. It would cost about $2-$3 and you'd have to mount the filter somewhere and 2. doing the filter adds a small amount of unmetered air to the intake manifold past the MAF. It probably isn't a huge issue but it is a small vacuum leak.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

i went to PepBoys and bought this kit for $7 and got everything worked out. thanks


----------

